# My venture into higher power dripping



## Silver (2/5/16)

Tonight I pulled out my "old" Doge V2 and rewicked it. Despite the hosepipe sized drip tip I thought i should give it a go again. Didnt like it much for the few times I tried it way back many months ago.

I have been most happy on my Reos and lower powered regulated gear in MTL and restricted lung hit mode with higher nic juices.

But i could not stare at that lonesome Doge V2 much longer. Also, i have a bottle of @Paulie's coffee cake in 3mg that would just not work in my setups.

So, out with the Doge. Got it many months ago from Vape Cartel. Took out the wick and measured the resistance of the coil. It is 0.26 ohms. Was originally coiled for me by coil master @Yiannaki but i hardly vaped on it so the coils are still in good shape. Not sure what yiannaki used but i suspect it was 22g Kanthal. Looks like 3mm ID.





Wicked with Jap cotton and lubed it up




Decided to use the Cuboid at around 70 Watts...




Whoa mama, this thing produces vapour. I made the airhole slots aboit halfway for a bit more concentration - but oh my gosh - what clouds!




Ok so its been about an hour of dripping and here are my pleasant thoughts at this early stage

@Paulie's coffee cake is gorgeous! Coffee is slight. Very tasty and a great juice on initial vape
Flavour is good. I dont know this juice well but the flavour is lovely. Feels like the vapour needs to be a bit more concentrated. Slots half open feels optimal.
Its quite a warm vape. Suits this juice well.

And some not so pleasant observations

My gosh, the device gets hot. The hosepipe drip tip gets so hot after a few vapes that it gets a bit uncomfortable.
Juice messing and spilling everywhere! I am quite careful but there is juice on the cuboid and my hands. Dont like that at all. Lol
My lounge is fogged up and my wife thinks I'm mad. She quite likes the smell of the coffee cake @Paulie but I am starting to get into trouble 
The ramp up and more importantly the ramp down is a bit of a pain. I think I must try the ni80 wire. These coils are so fat when I tried pulsing at like 40W for a sec or two nothing happened. Lol.
The Doge V2 doesnt fit flush on the Cuboid. I dont want to overtighten. Sigh
I can swear the batteries were almost full before I started. A few drip sessions and they are nearly halfway according to the Cuboid 
What a pain to have to drip and aim the nozzle perfectly down the ginormous drip tip. Or take it off and then put it back. Juice oozing everywhere and on my hands. No ways. Haha.
Its early days and I know I need to experiment more, but the only thing cool about this so far is the "wow factor" with the clouds. Enjoyable but not very practical. Oh, and I need more throat hit. Lets see how this develops...

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 6


----------



## DougP (2/5/16)

@Silver what a entertaining post.
You have certainly ended my long weekend with a huge smile.
Having seen your Vape devices and the way you mainly do MTL hits I can so visualize me sitting there on the couch watching you and really just smiling to myself 
I would be like watching a 10 year old fire a double barrel shotgun 
Well done you stepping up into the big leagues

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Silver (2/5/16)

Thanks @Blends Of Distinction 
Got some photos 
Am busy editing the above getting the photos from my phone
Hang on a sec I have a cool cloud one


----------



## Silver (2/5/16)

Ok all the photos have been added to my OP
Hehe


----------



## Silver (2/5/16)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> @Silver what a entertaining post.
> You have certainly ended my long weekend with a huge smile.
> Having seen your Vape devices and the way you mainly do MTL hits I can so visualize me sitting there on the couch watching you and really just smiling to myself
> I would be like watching a 10 year old fire a double barrel shotgun
> Well done you stepping up into the big leagues



By the way, i certainly do not consider this the "big leagues" - lol
3mg nic and big air - and a warmish vape - with huge vapour - i suppose has its place - and may be nice for some - 

but for me I still consider my 29g paracoil in my MTL RM2 with 18mg blackbird as more enjoyable. It may be considered "minor leagues" by you but I have spent so much time perfecting the vape on that setup - that to me it is very special - and certainly has "big league" flavour and throat hit 

Lets see where this dripper journey goes. I think i need to go on the hunt for the perfect dripper for me.


----------



## Christos (2/5/16)

Very interesting times ahead @Silver.
Nice to see you are venturing into a whole new arena.
With that in mind you can get a similar vape on a reo.
Dual coil nupoin v2 at .25 ohms gives a huge kick on a reo with 26 awg SS at about 6 wraps on a 2.5 mm ID.
I must also say that I'm experimenting more with MTL with the cyclone with a 1.5mm air hole and 12mg juice is enjoyable where I usually only vape 3mg juice.
Also the battery life is superb and believe it or not I'm on day 2 with a single reo.
Think I have about 1ml of juice left.
The mess is almost non existent with such tiny air holes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (2/5/16)

Christos said:


> Very interesting times ahead @Silver.
> Nice to see you are venturing into a whole new arena.
> With that in mind you can get a similar vape on a reo.
> Dual coil nupoin v2 at .25 ohms gives a huge kick on a reo with 26 awg SS at about 6 wraps on a 2.5 mm ID.
> ...



Hi @Christos
I think you are talking to the converted - hehe

My nuppins are both sporting lovely duals - with low ohms - around 0.4
The vape on the DogeV2 with my first setup is very different
More air, less concentrated vapour, much more clouds - but not as enjoyable for me

I think for lung hits I prefer something with a restricted lung hit airflow and something very sharp flavour wise.

Glad to hear you are experimenting with MTL and higher nic juice. Way to go for economical yet flavourful "workhorse vaping" if one likes MTL.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paulie (2/5/16)

Silver said:


> Tonight I pulled out my "old" Doge V2 and rewicked it. Despite the hosepipe sized drip tip I thought i should give it a go again. Didnt like it much for the few times I tried it way back many months ago.
> 
> I have been most happy on my Reos and lower powered regulated gear in MTL and restricted lung hit mode with higher nic juices.
> 
> ...




Lol I enjoyed reading this! Just put a massive smile on my face and had a good chuckle imagining the clouds hehehe

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DougP (2/5/16)

By big league I mean "big lung hits" and "big clouds" using a dripper 
Maybe just maybe at the next Egiggsa meet we might just hear...
"and next up in the cloud blowing competition let's give a warm welcome to Silver"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Christos (2/5/16)

Silver said:


> Hi @Christos
> I think you are talking to the converted - hehe
> 
> My nuppins are both sporting lovely duals - with low ohms - around 0.4
> ...


What I'm trying to say is that I don't enjoy huge clouds when flavour is diminished. 
Some decent clouds can be had with intense flavour at the expense of battery life. 
I'm not proclaiming to be a cloud blower but rather a flavour chaser and with some decent airflow a reo can be the perfect inbetweener.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (2/5/16)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> By big league I mean "big lung hits" and "big clouds" using a dripper
> Maybe just maybe at the next Egiggsa meet we might just hear...
> "and next up in the cloud blowing competition let's give a warm welcome to Silver"



Lol, I know what you mean @Blends Of Distinction 
Big power, big air and big clouds - it is certainly fun!

I will be entering the cloud blowing comp at Vapecon - in a very special category
The Evod 24mg juice category!
Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos (2/5/16)

Just to add perspective, currently running 24 awg kanthal 
2.5mm ID 
6 wraps at about .4 ohms
Single coil
On a cyclone. 
Not much heat and a decent vape with a fair amount of throat hit. 

The bonus is its squonk proof I. E over squonking and the amount of vapour produced can be minified with smaller toots and some breathing making it the perfect office stealth vape.


----------



## DougP (2/5/16)

Silver that's one category that I think you will find very little entrants 
24 mg dam that's big leagues 

See Paulie and I had exactly the same picture in our minds 
Mr silver you a good man I just can't picture you hitting those big lung hits and blowing out bellowing clouds

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (2/5/16)

Christos said:


> Just to add perspective, currently running 24 awg kanthal
> 2.5mm ID
> 6 wraps at about .4 ohms
> Single coil
> ...



Wow @Christos - 24g on a Cyclone!

My experiences with the thicker gauge Kanthal wire in the Reo has been that the ramp time gets too long. And i get a far less crisp vape. I have never tried 24g. Tried as low as 26g. But went back to 28 and 29 single and para.

The Ni80 wire however is much speedier. So 26g Ni80 is like 28g Kanthal

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (2/5/16)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> Silver that's one category that I think you will find very little entrants
> 24 mg dam that's big leagues
> 
> See Paulie and I had exactly the same picture in our minds
> Mr silver you a good man I just can't picture you hitting those big lung hits and blowing out bellowing clouds



Lol @Blends Of Distinction 
At least i made you chuckle
Will blow a big bellowing cloud next time I see you around on the vape circuit!


----------



## DougP (2/5/16)

@Silver gonna hold u to that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (8/5/16)

Just an update...

This post is dedicated to @Ollie. You sir are a legend coil builder and a fine gentleman!

On Friday I was lucky enough to be at Vape King (visiting with @Rob Fisher)

I explained to @Ollie my concern with my previous coil that it was like a Boeing 747 with too much ramp up and ramp down. So he took my Doge V2 dripper and built and wicked it for me. Then have it back to me a bit later.

Have been vaping on it this weekend and it's MARVELLOUS!

It's very fast. Almost instant. No afterburner. The flavour is super. It's more crisp. And the clouds are very good.

I am enjoying this thoroughly. This is lovely and I am so happy.

So let's see what Ollie built




Ollie tells me it's a dual staged parallel coil. 26g NI80 with 26g Kanthal. 2.5mm ID.

It measures about 0.25 ohms and it performs very well. Am enjoying it at about 65Watts with @Paulie's coffee cake.




By the way, the coils line up perfectly with the airflow slots. Am enjoying them about halfway open.




(Lol, notice in the photo the Reo RM2s staring at all of this commotion. They are probably sniggering. I know they dont like the lack of attention.)

Something else I am enjoying is adding some 18mg VM Choc Mint. Hehe. Ollie said 8-10 drops is what I should drip. So after 8 drops of 3mg coffee cake I drop 2 drops of VM Choc Mint. They go well together and I am LOVING it!

This higher powered dripping thing is definitely improving for me. Flavour is fabulous and now with @Ollie's new coil it's a pleasure. Still lots of clouds in the lounge but it's lekker. I am not spilling a much juice either. Lol.

Thank you @Ollie I appreciate your help and efforts.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ollie (8/5/16)

Glad to hear that you are loving the new build @Silver.... Sounds like I may make a cloud chaser out of you yet!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Silver (8/5/16)

@Ollie you would be proud....

Your creation is performing. Hehe




HRH is not too amused.
Haha

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver (8/5/16)

Check now @Ollie
I have uploaded the pic
Had some issues getting the pic in on my cell - i think there was vapour coming out of my cellphone!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DougP (8/5/16)

Oh my word silver that's epic

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ollie (8/5/16)

I feel like a proud father @Silver 

Im sure @Rob Fisher would agree when I say......

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver (9/5/16)

@Ollie's coil and wick is still going strong

Had a glorious few drip sessions this evening after quite a long day.

Discovered a new mix which was quite lovely actually
 8 drops *Paulie's Coffee Cake* (from @Paulie)
 2 drops *VM Choc Mint* (from @Oupa)
 2 drops *AV Bobas Bounty* (from @ShaneW a while ago)

Quite a delightful mix. That granola tobacco from the Bobas goes very nicely with the other two. I think this is going to get very interesting...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (9/5/16)

Epic thread. I turned into a drip fanatic in the space of 2 weeks now. Saves on juice and I got very good advice on atties so I am super satisfied. 

Special Reserve in the Tsunami... gorgeous experience after a rough day at 6mg it makes my head spin a bit but wow... super relaxation.

I am sold on dripping now.


----------



## Silver (15/5/16)

Yesterday I decided to rewick @ollies coil. I used Jap Cotton. Wasn't tight nor was it loose.




It just wasn't the same as before. Didn't taste as good or as rich as before. (still dripping @Paulie's coffee cake)

And it spluttered a bit. Very subpar and a lot less flavour compared to Ollie's wicking.

So today I tried with Cotton Bacon V2 and made it a bit tighter.




BINGO! It's now the same taste as before. Much denser. And richer flavour. Not sure if it's the wick material or the tightness. But it even makes the same sounds that Ollie's wick made.

I am happy.

I still don't know what wick @Ollie used for me when he did it for me. Forgot to ask. @Ollie can you remember?

The DogeV2 is performing nicely and I am enjoying the occasional drip session thoroughly. Am growing to like Paulie's coffee cake a lot and loving adding a few drops of other juices in to see what it's like.

Only problem I am having is the Cuboid is sometimes saying atomizer short. Then I take off the dripper and put it on again and all is fine. I think it's that problem with the cuboid 510 starting to arrive on mine. Sigh. At least it works. I don't over tighten and it seems to keep the connection better that way.

Am enjoying this dripping very much now. Quite a long way from my original post...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos (15/5/16)

Silver said:


> Yesterday I decided to rewick @ollies coil. I used Jap Cotton. Wasn't tight nor was it loose.
> 
> View attachment 54366
> 
> ...


@Paulie's coffee cake is nice at low watts where the flavour is strong but I can taste the individual coffee or the cake. 
I only discovered how nice coffee cake is at 45W - 55W on a 0.5 ohm coil.
So at low watts is like raw cake and at higher watts it's the real deal! 
Following your thread with intent as I'm also playing with higher watts more often these days.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (15/5/16)

Silver said:


> I am happy.



That's the second time you've said that. I take it you're happy. 

This is the problem with this forum. Now I'll have to revisit dripping - beyond just testing new mixes.

Then there's coils. Something I've never really gotten into seriously.

Damn.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (15/5/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> That's the second time you've said that. I take it you're happy.
> 
> This is the problem with this forum. Now I'll have to revisit dripping - beyond just testing new mixes.
> 
> ...



What I learnt from my higher powered dripping adventure so far is that the coil is very important. I havent ventured into building them myself yet but no doubt I will get to that.

Also I think the wicking is critical. I sound like an expert but I am a DogeV2 dripper noob. This last wicking worked nicely.

Then there is dialling in the perfect build and wick for the dripper you are using. I am lucky Ollie can do that off the bat.

Then there's the juice - and i suppose each juice may have certain nuances that needs some tweaking with the build. And at the high power i am assuming its less forgiving than on my Reos - not sure about that

Then you get a new dripper - and the whole thing starts all over again...

Damn... But its fun!


----------



## Lord Vetinari (15/5/16)

Speaking of new drippers... the Tsunami 24 has a hollow positive pin and is about to hit our shores


----------



## Ollie (16/5/16)

Silver said:


> I still don't know what wick @Ollie used for me when he did it for me. Forgot to ask. @Ollie can you remember?



BINGO!!! I use cotton bacon in all my builds @Silver, and its for that very reason. I find the flavour to be crisper for longer with bacon, not sure why, but it just works the best for me. The tightness in the wick also makes a huge difference. If the wick is too loose, it will pop and crackle, and you can get burned hits because of small air pockets, the flavour is also not the greatest. But in the same respect, if the wick is too tight, it will constrict the liquids flow, not allowing enough through, also resulting in poor flavour.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KB_314 (16/5/16)

Cool thread @Silver - glad to see you coming right and always fun to see people out of their vaping comfort zones! 
I've been enjoying a couple of drippers recently as well and playing around with builds. Cotton Bacon has been a real winner and the only "designer" wick I will be getting more of. I definitely need to try Nichrome. Claptons have been great but there's some ramp-up to contend with. 
My building skills are severely lacking compared to Ollie & Yiannaki but still, flavour has been surprisingly good on a couple of (forgiving) RDA's so far. Interested to see what you think of some other RDA's if you venture further and will be watching this thread

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (16/5/16)

Thanks @KB_314

This is certainly a most interesting development in my vaping journey
I am enjoying the dripping a lot. Not all day at all. But sometimes for a treat, just drip some drops and make huge clouds, when Mrs Silver is not looking 

Not something I think I will get into for "workhorse vaping purposes" like when I am working or on the go - but super for a relaxing cloud session every now and then...

One of the best parts about vaping is the surprises lurking around every corner - and the massive diversity on offer with all the different vaping styles, equipment and juices!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

